# Hasselblad X2D 100C: Inspiration in Every Detail



## dolina (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## Click (Sep 7, 2022)

Very impressive. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dolina (Sep 9, 2022)

My wish was that RF L lenses were secretly provisioned for a future Canon medium format camera with a crop factor of 0.79x.

Imagine the AF performance of a R3 with a larger than 35mm full format image sensor.

We can adapt EF lenses onto FujiFILM's medium format cameras today.


----------



## lnz (Oct 2, 2022)

I'm selling my R5 for this beauty


----------



## stevelee (Oct 5, 2022)

Review


----------



## stevelee (Oct 5, 2022)

Maybe this will replace the Fuji 100S on my aspirational list as the camera I would buy if I were buying a camera. I can afford not to spend $8100 about as well as not spending $6K. (Plus lenses)


----------

